# Funny pair guinea pig names



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking for funny guinea pig names for my 2 females.
Something that goes together would be nice.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are some guinea pig pairs names here http://jackiesguineapiggies.com/guineapignames.html

I had a pair of guineas called Toffee and Fudge. Someone I knew had a pair called Shoe and Lace. A friend had a pair called Choc Chip and Cookie.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Looking on the link @wind1 posted, I like:

Cherry and Blossom
Flora and Fauna
Rosemary and Thyme


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We had female rats called Chocolate and milkshake


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

What names did you go for in the end?


----------

